# Boat light laws



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I know to have the lights on at dusk to dawn "while running"?

What about when you're fishing at night drifting or anchored? 

When we anchor and fish with the lights on the bugs eat us alive.

Can't seem to find the answer...anyone know?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Pretty sure you have to have your "anchor light" on if sitting still, not your front ones. That little white lite shouldn't attract that many bugs, but I have mine real high. If your moving at all, drifting, you have to have them both on.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, all around mast light.. to be seen 360 degrees,, that's the law.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yep your anchor light has to be white and visible for a certain distance, and your red and green running lights when moving. there very important so another craft doesn't turn you into road patty.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

White light at anchor. If no anchor red and green must be on. Does not matter if your moving or not.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

I would highly advise having your lights on at night... almost had an incident last year at West Branch about 10:00pm on a dark, hazy night... came up behind 2 pleasure kayakers in the middle of a bay, with no lights/lanterns/flashlights and nothing reflective on their clothes or the 'yaks. If it wasn't for hearing the splashing of their paddles over my engine when I got really close, may not have turned out well for them. Fortunately, I was just idling back to the launch ramp at only a few mph.

https://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/portals/watercraft/pdfs/laws/OperatorsGuide.pdf

Visibility of Lights (OAC 1501.47-2-22) On boats less than 12 meters in length (39.4 feet) the white masthead/stern light must be visible for 2 miles. The red and green side (front) lights must be visible for 1 mile.
Vessels Under Oars (OAC 1501.47-2-25) A vessel under oars may exhibit lights for sailing vessels, but if not, shall have an electric torch or lighted lantern showing a white light in sufficient time to prevent collision.
Anchored Vessels (OAC 1501.47-2-30) A white light visible all around the horizon shall be exhibited by all vessels, including canoes and kayaks, while at anchor.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

TClark, I agree, the bugs are attracted and drive you crazy...

But, it's better than being in a collision.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Go to your BMV licensing dept and pick up a navigation and a boaters book they're free, has all your safety requirements in them for all waters.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Get a lantern hanging post so it hangs awat from the boat it will keep the bugs out and away from you


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

was down on dale hollow one night going up the east fork of the obey river. we was using a spot light to shine on the shore so we could navigate the river. all at once we seen a small aluminum boat about8' to 10' in front of us. it was to late to do anything but back off the gas and hit reverse. we hit them broad side and just about swamped them. it turned out they were running a gill net which is illegal and wasn't using any lights. but I don't know if they didn't see our running lights or hear our motor coming up the river or what. but they didn't make a sound until we hit them. they must have been busy taking the fish out of their net. it was a dark foggy night but you would think they would have seen our lights or heard our motor and displayed some kind of light. if we had not seen them when we did we would have sunk them for sure.
sherman


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

Yea,that 360 degree light can attract a lot of bugs and also a lot of bats that are after the bugs. One nite at atwood the bats were so bad they kept hitting our lines and my buddy thought he was getting hits. He couldn't figure out why he couldn't get a hook set. LOL


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

If you are UNDERWAY you must display front (red/green) and a rear stern light (white) that displays 180 degrees to the rear and sides and masthead light (white). If at ANCHOR you must display an all around light in white to be seen 360 degrees from your vessel. Ever wonder why your light switch has 2 positions,? Don't fish in the dark, you will get run over.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

what if you are amish?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

steelhead steve said:


> what if you are amish?


You still need them.......


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

snake charmer did you actually see that albino deer ? i saw a smal buck last year but nothing that size.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

steelhead steve said:


> snake charmer did you actually see that albino deer ? i saw a smal buck last year but nothing that size.


Not a albino but a white buck with browns eyes...I was stationed at Seneca Army Depot in the Finger Lakes area of NY. We had a herd of about 300 white deer within the confines of the Depot. The Depot is now closed but the deer remain.

If you drive along 96A you may see the deer,


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's video with a bunch of them. Sorry about the hijack...


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

smakecharmer that is cool never heard of that before . the one i saw was a small buck in medina county on 224 just past lodi had 4 points that i could see. i camp in watkins glen and next time out that way ill have to check that out . thank you for the post


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

steelhead steve said:


> smakecharmer that is cool never heard of that before . the one i saw was a small buck in medina county on 224 just past lodi had 4 points that i could see. i camp in watkins glen and next time out that way ill have to check that out . thank you for the post


When I was on the Army I'd see a white deer or two almost every day. beautiful animals and never got over the thrill! While in Watkins Glen go over to Taughannock Falls. Its 215 ft high but doesn't have the water volume of Niagara. It's between Seneca and Cayuga Lakes. Can't find it now but I have a photo of me, sitting at the top of the falls drinking a beer while dangling my feet. I'm sure by now they have fenced off the top to try to limit stupidity....


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

snakecharmer thats where i camped at / it is so beautiful there .i shore fished across the street on the park


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I had seen a albino about 25 yrs ago at the PA/NY border in the grape fields. Use to be one living in brooklyn heights about 20 years ago too.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info on Boat Lights....hope I don't see any white deer on the water at night.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is a tip for the All-Around anchor light.

You can take the lid from a bowl of Cool-Whip (or some other plastic lid) and cut a small X in the center, just large enough to tightly fit your removable anchor light post through it. Slide the lid all the way to the top where the light is. 

The lid will cast a shadow under it hopefully shading you from the light. This helps with visibility, especially in my tiller boat where I sit directly under the lamp. It also cuts down on the number of bugs that fly around your head.


----------

